# Konnten Sie X 3: Reunion fehlerfrei installieren?



## Administrator (12. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Fred17 (12. Dezember 2005)

was ist das ? kann man das essen ?


----------



## secondd (17. Dezember 2005)

SYSTEM am 12.12.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Dieses verbugte Etwas mit kaum Innovationen werde ich, nachdem die 5-10 Patches veröffentlicht wurden, über Ebay ersteigern. Momentan spiele ich schön X2 incl. Scripts weiter.


----------



## butt3rkeks (17. Dezember 2005)

Fred17 am 12.12.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das ? kann man das essen ?



Aber nur kräftig gesalzen und mit Ketchup.


----------

